# Ladder Safety Training DVD by Werner or Louisville



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone watched the Ladder Safety DVD's produced by either Werner or Louisville?

Any reviews of either?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I watch the werner one all the time. Hell my neighbors come to watch it's so good. I'm still in shock that louisville won the emmy for best ladder safety video.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry. Figured someone's shop may have purchased one for their annual or initial qualification training, seeing as how we all tend to use them so frequently.

I'm developing the curriculum for some classes at a community college. State funding is extremely limited, it's a big change from working for a large company that strived for best practice with most things. I want the classes to succeed and be truly worthwhile for the students. So I've been paying for a number of videos, materials, and lab equipment myself... These manufacturer videos at only around $50 each are absurdly cheap, considering what training video's usually go for. Still, was hoping for possibly some feedback before potentially wasting a $100 of my families money.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha just joking. My employer made a powerpoint. Not joking: there is a slide telling you not to put a ladder leg in a bucket. Have you tried youtube? Ladder safety is simple, its just a hard fall for anyone who ignores it. I would mention the basics: fiberglass, level surface, etc.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I have a copy of a Werner safety video in my apprentice classroom. It is well-produced and conveys its information well, but in the end it's a safety video so it's dull. I wouldn't pay $50 for it, but what kind of class are you working up?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't forget pictures!


----------

